# Getting The Best Price For A Harman Accentra 52i Pellet Insert



## NNBF (Jun 9, 2014)

Guys, gals, been a while since I've been on.  I am trying to help a friend get into the pellet stove scene as his bills have proven in the past to be around $1200 a month in the winter time.  I used to have the same problem as I would run both of my heat pumps due to a dual zone situation.  Well, I finally conquered that bill and now I average around $325-$350 in the winter due to my Rika (AKA:  Astroflamm) pellet stove.  

My friend is interested in a Harman Accentra 52i Pellet Insert.  From all of the research that I've done it appears to be one of the Cadillacs of pellet stoves.  I'm helping him search for the best price here in Marylandistan (Maryland) and would appreciate any constructive input that our members may have on "cracking" the Harman market.  I realize that a lot of dealers are restricted to no more that 10% discount or increase on Harman products and if they're caught selling below this they can lose the right to sell Harmans.  Can anyone tell me the actual - low down and dirty - cost of a Harman Accentra 52i Pellet Insert?  I also understand that we'd probably will not come across any used models due to the recent release of this model.  In other words, what is the best d*mn price that my friend can get for this model?

Thanks again for the great website.


----------



## kramerica72 (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't help on pricing (I'm in NH), but just an FYI that there is a $100 coupon on the Harman site-


----------



## alternativeheat (Jun 9, 2014)

NNBF said:


> Guys, gals, been a while since I've been on.  I am trying to help a friend get into the pellet stove scene as his bills have proven in the past to be around $1200 a month in the winter time.  I used to have the same problem as I would run both of my heat pumps due to a dual zone situation.  Well, I finally conquered that bill and now I average around $325-$350 in the winter due to my Rika (AKA:  Astroflamm) pellet stove.
> 
> My friend is interested in a Harman Accentra 52i Pellet Insert.  From all of the research that I've done it appears to be one of the Cadillacs of pellet stoves.  I'm helping him search for the best price here in Marylandistan (Maryland) and would appreciate any constructive input that our members may have on "cracking" the Harman market.  I realize that a lot of dealers are restricted to no more that 10% discount or increase on Harman products and if they're caught selling below this they can lose the right to sell Harmans.  Can anyone tell me the actual - low down and dirty - cost of a Harman Accentra 52i Pellet Insert?  I also understand that we'd probably will not come across any used models due to the recent release of this model.  In other words, what is the best d*mn price that my friend can get for this model?
> 
> Thanks again for the great website.


Unless it's different in your area than here, take the instant rebate and then beat whom ever down on install materials and or labor. Back in the winter for a short time Harman ran $250 rebate on the 52i and a couple of other stoves in their line but generally it's $100. You can't even get a deal on left over old Accentra inserts around here even with the 52i now out.  Anyway, not worth waiting till mid winter when your friend could start saving as soon as heating season starts back up. Especially since Harman may never bring that deal back again.

When I bought my P61 you needed the coupon then the dealer applied it instantly. Mine was $100 off and that's that !.


----------



## john193 (Jun 9, 2014)

I've typically seen the best deals around September. When I got my current stove H&H was offering $300 off and my dealer threw in another 10% because we bought 2 stoves.

Aside from the manufacturer rebate id say good luck on price. Most of them are pretty much the same. However, before you go chasing for a bargain, don't sacrifice your post purchase experience. Make sure to go with a dealer with good support.

Unlike new cars, only the dealer you purchased the stove from will perform the warranty work, and the dealer is under no obligation to cover labor costs associated with warranty claims. Some do, and these are the dealers worth signing on the dotted line with.

And marylandistan??


----------



## NHcpa (Jun 9, 2014)

True the dealers do not operate on more than a 10% discount on the unit, but do get competitive on a package deal (ie install & chimney).  Plus or minus, have a $5k budget plus pellets.


----------



## alternativeheat (Jun 10, 2014)

NHcpa said:


> True the dealers do not operate on more than a 10% discount on the unit, but do get competitive on a package deal (ie install & chimney).  Plus or minus, have a $5k budget plus pellets.


That's abut right. Over a two year period it isn't going to matter much if you saved $100 or $200 on cost up front.


----------



## NNBF (Jun 14, 2014)

alternativeheat said:


> That's abut right. Over a two year period it isn't going to matter much if you saved $100 or $200 on cost up front.



Guys, thank you for your informative inputs.  The $5K all-in-one deal would cinch the deal. As of now he's gotten an estimate of $8k to $10k for the stove, liner and installation.  Oh, he was also told since the top of fireplace opening is somewhat arched, that they will have to have it manufactured to fit. I've seen his fireplace and the center of the arch might deviate 1-2 inches from a line drawn at 180 degrees.  I have also seen a slightly larger backplate that Harman makes so I wonder if the dealer is just trying to overcharge him since my friend is a newbie.


----------



## Mt Bob (Jun 14, 2014)

8 to 10k? You must be kidding!I would expect that included a new brick and mortar chimney! I could be wrong,others will tell.


----------



## NNBF (Jun 15, 2014)

I wish I were kidding but again, we're in Marylandistan!  Oh, I forgot to mention this is "white glove" treatment from the store to the door.  Maybe that's the reason for the expensive quote.  When I first saw the quote I felt it was cushioned somewhat.  Does anyone have any good references for a Harman dealer in Prince George's or surrounding counties?


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello

Make sure he gets a 3" liner all the way up the chimney for the fresh air intake. Otherwise he will send heated room air up the chimney and pull fresh air from all the cracks in the house for a very uncomfortable and drafty install! ! ! Then insulate the damper shelf around the 2 liners with 100% FireProof Roxul insulation to keep all the heat from wafting up that inefficient chimney! ! !

I spent 8k for a Buderus cold start, triple pass cast iron boiler with an outdoor reset 7 years ago  with the indirect SuperStore hot water tank with the lifetime guarantee! It was so efficient, after heating a zone it would automatically dump the residual heat from the boiler into the hot water tank. However the oil prices still kept rising so the heating costs stayed right up there! Very frustrating.
I have 2 Harmans and a Quad now for all my heat in the house and shed workshop. Building 3 hearths and one tile mantle and installing the most effecient Selkirk DT venting was very costly, probably 10k all together since I got the stoves used and did the hearths and tile mantle myself. However they are all paid for now with the savings from NOT using oil!


----------



## CBL (Jun 15, 2014)

NNBF said:


> Guys, thank you for your informative inputs.  The $5K all-in-one deal would cinch the deal. As of now he's gotten an estimate of $8k to $10k for the stove, liner and installation.  Oh, he was also told since the top of fireplace opening is somewhat arched, that they will have to have it manufactured to fit. I've seen his fireplace and the center of the arch might deviate 1-2 inches from a line drawn at 180 degrees.  I have also seen a slightly larger backplate that Harman makes so I wonder if the dealer is just trying to overcharge him since my friend is a newbie.



Sounds like he's taking your friend for a ride--- I'd talk to a couple different dealers... I would even suggest to post pictures and dimensions on here.

Just to give you an idea when I Installed my P35i myself, For the liner, OAK (through the flue chase), various materials and the bucket lift rental I came right in at about $800.

On the stove the dealer cannot go below 10% MSRP.


----------



## NNBF (Jun 16, 2014)

Fellas, I agree that he might be an attempt to take him for a ride.  I'll see if I can get the measurements.  Am I right about the backplate though?  Doesn't Harman already make a little larger back panel for this fireplace openings with a slight arch?  Let me get hold of my friend and get the details.

Oh, do we have any Marylandistanis that might have respected dealers in the upper Prince George's County or surrounding oblasts (counties)?


----------



## Mt Bob (Jun 16, 2014)

In pg county you should have 5-6 dealers,check on harman locator.Take measurements/pictures and send to them.Don't be afraid to check on the other side of the river.Any harman dealer can perform warrenty repairs,but has the option to charge you more,but must tell you up front.Any harman dealer can charge you travel time,including the selling dealer.Do not know about block off plate.Bob,originally from frederick.Keep your austro alive!


----------



## NNBF (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok, it's worth a try.  I'll be sure for him to send his fireplace measurements to other Harman dealers in a 25+ mile radius of his residence.  Again, does anyone have any info on a larger backplate and if so, are they very much more?


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 20, 2014)

$3999 for the unit, -$100 on coupon, dealer could drop $400, $3499 + liner and labor = $4499.00 and whatever applied tax there is and permitting. My neck of the woods a Harman installed is about $5300.00 all in... $8k - 10K ?????? Is that a quote for two of them?


----------



## NNBF (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks like the fireplace's dimensions are:

35" Across
26' Deep
25" High

Looks like the arch is measured at 30" at it's highest point.

What do you guys think?  Can he still get the Accentra 52i?


----------



## NNBF (Jun 23, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> $3999 for the unit, -$100 on coupon, dealer could drop $400, $3499 + liner and labor = $4499.00 and whatever applied tax there is and permitting. My neck of the woods a Harman installed is about $5300.00 all in... $8k - 10K ?????? Is that a quote for two of them?



No, that's for one of them!


----------



## NHcpa (Jun 23, 2014)

As with any purchase for major $, you need to get other competitive bids/quotes. 


NNBF said:


> No, that's for one of them!


----------



## Big papa (Jun 23, 2014)

Here are rear dimensions


----------



## Big papa (Jun 23, 2014)

Hope this helps


----------



## NNBF (Jun 24, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Hope this helps



A big thanks to you for these drawings.  I'll send to my buddy to make sure he takes a look at them.  I'm wondering if his measurements were correct.  Of course, the dealer did not leave or provide him with the measurements.  Does anyone know the reason?  Trade secrets?  LOL...


----------



## Big papa (Jun 24, 2014)

U can get those measurements off of harmans web site also just go to the stove u want and click specifications. I just had my harman installed this month with the expensive brown enamel and totall installed was $5200 so if they are charging u that much I would buy somewhere else


----------

